
Sarah Kessler attacks Steve Yegge over so-called privilege - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/business/sarah-kessler-attacks-steve-yegge
======
lkrubner
It is odd that Kessler seems to think no one will be interested in Yegge's
thoughts. She writes:

" _Yegge seems to be writing because he believes people will find his career
move interesting._ "

the response:

 _Obviously some of us will find his essay interesting. Many of us were
fascinated when we read his previous criticism of Amazon, where he worked for
6 years. Within the tech world, I believe his essay continues to be the most
influential in terms of how we think about the relationship between Jeff
Bezo’s and the computer programmers who work for Bezo. His discussion of
Amazon’s early commitment to SOA (Service Oriented Architecture), and
therefore well-defined interfaces, is fascinating, if you are into tech at
all. When my mom asks me why Amazon seems to be beating all of its
competitors, I try to summarize Yegge’s essay in a way that my mom can
understand. Because I think Yegge’s explanation is one of the best one’s that
we, the public, have available to us._

------
zbentley
To be honest? I found Yegge's leaving-Google post to be one of his most
underwhelming to date. Even if you don't agree, _it 's a bloody blog post on
the internet_. It's not calling people out. It's not advancing a cause. It's
someone talking about changing jobs; it could as well be a personal journal
entry.

Spending as much time on it as Kessler did seems like a waste of time.
Spending as much time as Krubner did on a _rebuttal_ to Kessler seems doubly
so. It's the height of making mountains of molehills.

~~~
mikestew
It reminds me of what Auberon Waugh [0] called the “chattering class”. Much
ado about little, and a certain class feels an obligation to weigh in
regardless.

[0]
[http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/01/26/1075087954617.html](http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2004/01/26/1075087954617.html)

------
throwawazqq
No one can rant like Yegge. Rant on!

